# Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1 smartphone packs 20MP 1-inch sensor and Leica lens



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a bit big, but lordy that is some sensor to have in a smartphone.









> 20MP 1-inch CMOS sensor
> 
> F2.8 aperture
> 
> ...



http://www.wirefresh.com/panasonic-...phone-with-20mp-1-inch-sensor-and-leica-lans/


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks nice!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 17, 2014)

Not sure what market that's aimed at.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 17, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Not sure what market that's aimed at.


People with lots of money. When you buy that camera it will hurt the morning after. In another world I would love to have one but not in the world I live in. Will be interested to find out more when it has been reviewed. It could be useful for journalists who don't want to be too obvious.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> People with lots of money.


It's priced in the same ballpark as the iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2014)

To me that is way cooler than an iphone.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> To me that is way cooler than an iphone.


It'll certainly take pictures that are infinitely better than the iPhone's squinty little camera can manage and can match it on all the important day-to-day features.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice, but too big for a phone.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Nice, but too big for a phone.


Think of it as a great camera with connectivity.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 18, 2014)

No zoom, and highly questionable looks as a phone:


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2014)

What size filters does it take?


----------



## rioted (Sep 18, 2014)

Ridiculous. But I suppose it will appeal to saddo men with too much money and too small dicks.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2014)

Seems perfectly reasonable evolution to me.  Why take two bottles into the shower?

People have been banging on about phone camera quality for years, don't see why this is any weirder than those massive tablet-come-phone things.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

rioted said:


> Ridiculous. But I suppose it will appeal to saddo men with too much money and too small dicks.


Or mobile photographers who would appreciate having a really capable camera in a reasonably small package that is capable of taking high quality images and then using apps to edit them, add text and upload them.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> No zoom, and highly questionable looks as a phone:


My favourite camera (Ricoh GR) has no zoom, and given the MP/sensor size, you'd still be able to zoom in and crop and get good results.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2014)

My camera has no zoom either.


----------

